# GR Research Puts Up For Sale Sign



## Todd Anderson

GR Research was founded in 1995 with an ear for high quality audio and a desire to push the envelope in speaker design. For years, the company has sold high end drivers, accessories, crossover components, and loudspeaker kits. They’ve also provided award winning commercial product design services (proprietary driver design, finding enclosure manufacturers and component producers) and assistance for individuals in one-off speaker designs, custom do-it-yourself builds, and modifying commercially available speakers. For enthusiasts, GR Research has become a prime destination for exploring the quality side of the do-it-yourself market.








Unfortunately, the health of high end audio companies has been undeniably harmed by the economic downturn experienced over the last eight years, but GR Research has survived and remained strong. 

“GR Research has done very well comparably. With brick and mortar audio stores struggling and closing the doors, there has been a shift away from buying in the retail market and going with reputable online companies like GR Research,” says owner and operator Danny Richie. “Currently we are in a good position for the existing market as GR Research doesn't rely on traditional stores for sales. We have become a known go to company for the DIY market segment...GR Research is, today, and in its past, has been a very successful venture.”

Now, for the big news: GR Research is for sale. 

Several days ago, Danny Richie publicly announced that GR Research is for sale via a detailed post on AudioCircle. “I don't have to sell it, but I’m looking to position myself in a way that will allow me to move beyond selling products and more towards a product development and design role,” says Richie. “From a more personal perspective, helping people create and own something that they love has been very rewarding. Meeting new people and making new friends that are all over the country, and in many other countries, has been great as well...all of the awards and accolades from the shows are a side note compared to the great time spent with friends and customers.”

Richie says he hopes that selling the company will free-up his time to devote more of his energies toward the product design end of the spectrum. “For 2014 I have a ton of new design work lined up from several companies. I may even launch a new product line of completed loudspeaker designs, and I might launch some new products in various other countries soon,” says Richie. Running a business like GR Research requires a tremendous amount of operating time, including answering customer questions and packing orders. So much time, that Richie feels it taking away from true passion of designing.

For the time being, Richie is offering the company for sale (including the name, website,inventory, audio forums) to “the right person.”

“I am not looking to just give this business away. But it will be sold for a very fair price considering it's market value and assets,” says Richie commenting on the fact that he wants the company to land in the right hands. He says that one potential buyer has been removed from the running due to health reasons.

Interested individuals – those with a passion for high end audio and an interest in building the GR Research brand – should contact Danny Richie at *GR-Research.com*.

_Image Credit: GR Research_


----------



## Sonnie

I hope everything works out for you Danny. This is no doubt a great opportunity for someone.


----------



## Jon Liu

WHAT!? No! Well.. I'm sad to see the possibility of it leaving the hands of Danny, but at least I know that he will continuing to do what he's so passionate about, which is developing loudspeakers! Best of luck to Danny as he continues on whatever path the future holds for him!


----------



## Owen Bartley

I was a little shocked to see that headline, but very relieved to read the full story and find that the sale is not due to poor business, or a harbinger of GR closing its doors for good. It may even boost business (and product quality) with Danny able to design and innovate full time without the day-to-day operations to worry about. I hope things all work out that way.


----------



## tesseract

Good luck to you, Danny! My entire surround system is Richie designed speakers, I enjoy them very much. Looking forward to your future offerings.


----------



## fschris

I hope this works out for Danny at GR. I have never bought anything from GR but I love reading all of his information and oogle at what he has and will accomplish. 

I bet this s a good idea for him.... I am sure turning designs into sales is hard... and having to do it all himself... tough, tough, tough....


----------



## mtbdudex

tesseract said:


> Good luck to you, Danny! My entire surround system is Richie designed speakers, I enjoy them very much. Looking forward to your future offerings.



Hey HTS Mods, for whatever reason your software automatically put a link for the words "surround sound", in this case I thought it was put by tesseract, but upon clicking it took me to Amazon and a cheap Sony HTIB set-up. 
So, what's up with your forum software for doing that?

When I hover over it it says "shopping link added by SkimWords", A dis-credit to GR Research.








As I hit quote, the original words "surround sound" are not linked.
Below is what it took me too:
http://www.amazon.com/Sony-HTSS380-Home-Theater-System/dp/B004K1EO7A/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351193214&sr=8-2&keywords=surround+system

Sony HTSS380 3D Home Theater System


----------



## ALMFamily

mtbdudex said:


> Hey HTS Mods, for whatever reason your software automatically put a link for the words "surround sound", in this case I thought it was put by tesseract, but upon clicking it took me to Amazon and a cheap Sony HTIB set-up.
> So, what's up with your forum software for doing that?
> 
> When I hover over it it says "shopping link added by SkimWords? A dis-credit to GR Research.
> 
> As I hit quote, the original words "surround sound" are not linked.
> Below is what it took me too:
> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-HTSS380-Home-Theater-System/dp/B004K1EO7A/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351193214&sr=8-2&keywords=surround+system
> 
> Sony HTSS380 3D Home Theater System


It is a software program called Skim Links that most forums use to help offset costs. It generates a per click revenue stream.


----------



## lcaillo

If we did not generate revenue for the forum, there is no way we could do all the things we do for users, like the reviews and giveaways.


----------



## mtbdudex

ALMFamily said:


> It is a software program called Skim Links that most forums use to help offset costs. It generates a per click revenue stream.





lcaillo said:


> If we did not generate revenue for the forum, there is no way we could do all the things we do for users, like the reviews and giveaways.


I get that, just in this case it seemed implied from the post and what not that it was put there by the author.

Not world peace, just HTS $ revenue stream, i get it, trust me.

'nuff said on this.

Back to topic.
Good luck GR finding a buyer, to keep the brand image and strength will Danny be retained on a 3-5 year contract as exclusive designer or he will have nothing to do with the new management?


----------



## TheLaw612

When I first read about this over on GR's forum I though I was going to cry. But then I read Danny's posts and it actually sounds like it could be a great thing. Having Danny go full-time designer without having to worry about the business/distribution/sales could lead to some AMAZING things.

Good luck to you Danny - I hope it all works out.


----------

